# The End of an Era



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I just got the call, my Cat has died. I'm still numb. 
There is much to be grateful for, he was 22 and healthy. Ryan said he looked like he'd just gone to sleep. There was no struggle, no evidence of anything but a natural quiet passing. 
He had spent the year out on green pasture with a very select group of broodmares. 
I'm very grateful there will be one more foal crop by him. 










Thanks for the memories Cats and Cream "Goober".


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m glad there will be one last crop out of him. I’m sorry for your loss, and will be thinking about you.


----------



## Linoone (11 mo ago)

@Zimalia22 You have my upmost sympathies, the stories you've told of Cat on here painted quite the picture of him. Seems like the best animals are always the ones who leave us too soon. 

Still, I'm glad to hear that from all accounts he went peacefully and you'll have some little cats racing around the pasture next year to remember him by.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Oh no!! that’s so sad! I’m sorry for your loss💔
I’m glad he went peacefully.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What a tough call to get. Sending condolences your way and hugs of comfort.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My hugs and shared box of tissues....

Cat and the stories of him shared will forever keep him in your memories alive...
To go peacefully though is what I know I would wish for all of mine...

He was a beauty and so talented...
The one last crop...a legacy.

Hugs.... I'm so sorry.

_hlg..._


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

So sorry for your loss! My condolences.... What a handsome man!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

He was quite handsome. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Cat. Do you know how many total foals he sired in his lifetime, and how many foals are expected for next years foal crop? He will definitely leave a lasting legacy on this planet, and I too have read the many stories you've shared of your wonderful friend Cat.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was young. I am glad he did leave this earth peacefully.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

So sorry.. Losing one is never easy..


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

You have my deepest sympathy. Losing one so early is terrible hard. I hope there is one in your crop of foals that will make you say " Your just like your Daddy!"


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry to see this. I'm glad you'll have one last foal crop to enjoy. Peace


----------



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beauty he was! Glad you will get one last crop out of him.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

My condolences for the loss of your handsome boy. Thankful for a peaceful passing and that his legacy remains through his offspring.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss and very grateful that you'll have one last crop of foals by him.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm sorry! Losing a horse that has had a big impact on your life like he has is not easy.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I am so sorry. I thought he was the most beautiful horse on the forum. I loved your stories about him. Wiping away a tear. My heart is with you.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you all. Its slowly sinking in that he's really gone. 
He did have a HUGE impact on my life. He showed me a world of horses that I had not known even existed. 
I am so very grateful for Ryan that brought him home and as he said it, "tucked him in". His kindness will never be forgotten. 

Cat was, indeed, a "one of a kind" type of horse. My very first horse, way back in the dark ages, had a sense of humor. After I lost him, I searched literally a lifetime to find another. The one I found was Cat. I searched 16 years to find him as a stallion, to find that he had that oh so elusive sense of humor. . . well, that was a total bonus. Once you've had one, it completely spoils you. They do things on a daily basis that other horses don't think of in their lifetime. They are truly unique. And that was my Cat. 
I've had a lot of horses over the years, raised a lot of horses. Saw them born, grow up, and die. But only 2 have affected me this way. My first horse with the sense of humor, and Cat. 
To say that I miss him is the understatement of the century.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I know how some losses hit so much harder than others.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I love horses with personality. Especially when they're smart enough to be pranksters and have a sense of humor. It really does make it so hard when you lose though. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.  What a beautiful guy!


----------



## Yellsback (Jul 22, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose one. He was beautiful and I know he loved his life with you. Cat also knew how much you loved him and he’ll meet you at the Bridge one day. Sending hugs and condolences to you…we have all been through that hurt.💔


----------



## seniorider (Dec 13, 2019)

I am so sorry. I have just gone through this with Sloane. You have all my thoughts and a big hug.


----------



## gottaquarter (Jun 8, 2012)

So very sorry, I can’t even imagine…..I have one that has the goofy personality trait and is more like a big dog. We adore him because he is so personable, and a forever horse. When he’s gone there will be a huge whole in my heart. I sympathize so much, those horses are very, very special…..sending virtual prayers and warm hugs your way. RIP dear boy Cat


----------



## krisadreyer (Nov 22, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. What a handsome boy. It's hard to lose a horse when you love the horse so much. I have lost my two horses and my sister lost one of hers and my horses is part of my family that I love them so much and that is my strong relationship between me and my horses. It is a strong relationship between you and your horse Cat. Your horse Cat has been with you for so long and he is part of your family.


----------

